# Virtualobox Screensize



## jbhardman (May 15, 2009)

I have FreeBSD 7.2 installed on Virtualbox 2.1.  X.org 7.4_2.

There are no guest additions for this OS.

My screen resolution will only go up to 800x600.

Does anyone know how I might get this larger?  I have attached a copy of my current xorg.conf.

This might be something for the Virtualbox forum but I don't usually get answers there and I do here...

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2009)

Have a look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Looks like the vesa driver doesn't like your resolution (1152x864).


----------

